# help with fish



## eclectic89 (Aug 10, 2012)

can't* --this is taking a bit long... 

So going to just vent my current fish problem:

I don't know what to do with the the fish my uncle and father put together.. betta imbellis can't play nice with the goldfish but the betta splendens male kept the male imbellis in order but chased the female imbellis too much.

Removed the splendens and then the male imbellis just went wild, attacking even the corydora. ):

The angelfish are now a bit more grown up and much more aggressive to the placid goldfish. :S

Put the splendens back and the male betta splendens is now also aggressive to the goldfish too =_=

This all is stressful to both the fish and I, so I feel like just removing them all and caring for the aquatic plants I got to spoil the fish lmao


----------



## Echinate (Jun 15, 2011)

The simple answer is that your goldfish would be much happier and healthier in a tank of it's own. The tropical fish have much different requirements and temperaments than the goldfish. 

Goldfish require cooler temperature water, many gallons of space per fish and to either live by themselves or with companions of similar type. Fancy goldies will happily live with other fancy goldies, and larger goldies with other larger goldies (Usually in ponds). That is if you have enough space and filtration.

The same goes for the betta splendens. The males of this type of fish will not tolerate others like them. That is anything that even remotely looks like them. Anything with large or colourful fins. Many betas will happily cohabit a larger tank with small dissimilar fish but this is entirely up to the personality of the beta itself as some tolerate no other companions. These fish will be most successfully kept in a tank on their own.

Angelfish can be very territorial and bully other fish. Sometimes when they get big you just can't keep them from being mean.

It would be in your best interest to research the fish in your tank and find out what fish are compatible together. 

It should be of note that some people do successfully mix their fish together, but these are rare circumstances and should not be expected to work out.

Would you mind telling us all the fish you have in this tank, and what size they are living in?

Good luck with your fish, hopefully you will find the right mix!


----------

